# Trigger Lock



## lt1jim (May 1, 2008)

Are the Bellock trigger locks OK, or would a brand name be better? And what about having a gun loaded with the trigger lock? It's a Ruger GP100 357. It's kept in a nightstand, no children in the house. I live in a low crime area and doubt I would ever need quick access but the padlock that comes with them is very cumbersome.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take the lock fishing with you and gently slip it over the side of the boat and let go. Warning don't let any Hippies or Liberals see you do that. They may call a cop and cry :smt022till you are put in jail. Good luck. :smt1099


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Not sure why you need a trigger lock if you don’t have kids, but if your going to use one I would leave it unloaded. I would suggest getting a strong box and keeping it loaded.


----------



## lt1jim (May 1, 2008)

I kind of like that answer, but I would still feel better with some kind of lock on it. Neighbor's kid's, family get togethers etc.  Small safe is probably the best idea.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

Locked, fast access and loaded. Sounds good to me.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a few "never used" trigger locks that the Sheriff's Dept. was giving away free. Unload it and store the ammo away from the gun and use the lock for a fishing sinker. What's the point of having a loaded pistol if the trigger is locked. If you come to a point were you NEED the gun in a hurry the only thing your gonna have time to do is hurl the locked gun at the intruder and hope it hits and hurts like hell. If somebody breaks in and steals the gun it won't take them very long to get it off. If you're worried about theft then buy a gun safe and bolt it to the floor somewere.


----------



## GTD (Dec 19, 2007)

I keep mine in a strong box next to the bed. The box is lag bolted the floor and the plaster wall. I leave the door open at night with my car keys inside, I get up in the morning I can’t go anywhere without my keys, this keeps me from forgetting to lock the safe.


----------



## lt1jim (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I think storing the ammo away from the gun will work best for me. Maybe a small safe in the future.


----------

